# Insurance Requirements



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Product Liability. Farm Family Insurance, purchased thru Farm Bureau. They aught to be able to help you. We have a "Special Farm Package", which has Homeowners Insurance and such. Good luck.


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll second Mark's response. When we decided to make a business of the bees, we asked our home/auto insurer and found that they weren't up to insuring farmers - much less beekeepers. Several other big-name companies fell short as well. Farm Bureau stepped up and knew just what we needed. We've got everything with them now. I can't speak to how they'll react to a claim (thank goodness), but have enjoyed working with our local rep.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Interesting enough I remember casually paddling down the Missouri River during the MR340 and seeing a few boats running up and down the big Muddy with anti Farm Bureau slogans basically calling them crooks. Isn't the Farm Bureau a federal program/agency?

Anyway we found a private company out of Tx that does us justice. MOre than enough insurance for a premium that is hard to swallow but better than others in this state.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

No, I don't think so. Farm Bureau is the biggest Farmer Lobby. Government Agencies can't Lobby.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Chec out abfinsurance.com for comm. bee insurance they gave me a pretty good quote. Jim


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

I was referring to Farm Bureau Financial Services. Not the government agency. Sorry about that.


----------



## MTINAZ (Jan 15, 2010)

I just got a policy from state farm for what seems like a good rate. 1mill gen/product plus some equipment insurance. The commercial auto policy is what is expensive.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I have companies that will endorse hobbyist beekeepers (just selling honey) onto homeowners or that will write commercial beekeepers (leasing hives, selling bees, honey, etc.) As an independent agent I can shop around for the best rates, but I only write in Missouri www.sdlins.com.
I just have one top bar and don't sell anything but if someone is in Missouri and needs a quote let me know.


----------



## TIMER (Apr 17, 2011)

Always had very good luck with Farm Bureau Insurance here in Mi. Not so much with State Farm!


----------



## Sweet to the Soul (Sep 1, 2010)

My State Farm agent said no on my beekeeping business  Been with them 10 years. Guess I need to try Farm Bureau Insurance


----------

